# In Ungnade gefallen - Diese Spieleserien sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *In Ungnade gefallen - Diese Spieleserien sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: In Ungnade gefallen - Diese Spieleserien sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren


----------



## locojens (14. Januar 2014)

Wo ist bei der Aufzählung Need For Speed?


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Battlefield aber kein CoD? Das wird manchen hier gar nicht schmecken.... 

SimCity gehört auch in die Liste imo.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Wo ist bei der Aufzählung Need For Speed?


 
nirgends, weil NfS schon immer ein Arcade-Racer mit Supersportwagen war


----------



## Shotay3 (14. Januar 2014)

Schon traurig das man auch sagen muss das es tatsächlich nicht nur Spielereihen waren, sondern teilweise Meilensteine. Mann wie hab ich die Tony Hawk Games damals geliebt, von Pro Skater bis Underground war sie noch der Wahnsinn, Project 8 fand ich auch noch ganz passabel.... dann kam zum Glück Skate von EA, seitdem kann man Tony Hawk leider knicken. Ganz zu schweigen von Medal of Honor, Rising Sun hab ich unzählige Male durchgespielt. Battlefield, eins der besten LAN/Multiplayer Spiele. Schon bei Teil 3 war ich zwiegespalten, hab nun aber letztlich etliche Stunden aufm Schlachtfeld verbracht. Dennoch fand ich die alten Teile, vorallem Teil 2 und 2142, noch um einiges besser.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nirgends, weil NfS schon immer ein Arcade-Racer mit Supersportwagen war


 
Nope. Nicht wirklich. Siehe NFS Porsche oder ein Brennender Asphalt. Waren zwar arcad*ig* aber weit von dem aktuellen Crap entfernt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nope. Nicht wirklich. Siehe NFS Porsche oder ein Brennender Asphalt. Waren zwar arcad*ig* aber weit von dem aktuellen Crap entfernt.


 
wenn man aber schaut wie weit Entfernt sich die Beispiele entfernt haben, dann ist NfS noch immer relativ ähnlich


----------



## AcidU (14. Januar 2014)

Medal of Honor: Frontline im Jahr 2012? Habe ich da was verpaßt? 2012 kam doch Warfighter, oder? Und Battlefield hat stark abgebaut, stimmt, aber CoD kann man ruhig ebenso getrost auf die Liste setzen. Nur weil viele Kiddies das zocken, bleiben die Verkaufszahlen oben. Inovation und Gameplay sind ebenso schlecht wie BF oder MoH...


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2014)

AcidU schrieb:


> Medal of Honor: Frontline im Jahr 2012? Habe ich da was verpaßt? 2012 kam doch Warfighter, oder? Und Battlefield hat stark abgebaut, stimmt, aber CoD kann man ruhig ebenso getrost auf die Liste setzen. Nur weil viele Kiddies das zocken, bleiben die Verkaufszahlen oben. Inovation und Gameplay sind ebenso schlecht wie BF oder MoH...



Aber COD spielt sich immer gleich und das über Jahre, nicht umsonst schreiben doch einige das es jedes Jahr mehr einem MAP Pack gleicht wie einem neuen Spiel. Ich spiel jedes Jahr das game für ein paar Stunden bei nem Kumpel zum antesten und ehrlich gesagt kommt man direkt klar, alles ist so wie schon bei den ersten Teilen. Nur die Uniformen,Maps und Waffen ändern sich ein wenig.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist auch Battlefield, bis BF3 waren die alle so ziemlich gleich, vom Umfang usw. und ab BF3 war es dann für mich vorbei. Scheiß Karten, kein Commander , KEIN BOT Spiel, was mich am meisten Ärgert und ne doofe SP Story die keiner Braucht und das nur weil man verlernt hat wie man ne gute KI Programmiert.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

Eben 2012 gabs das letzte MOH Warfighter. Ich denke mal es ist eher 2002 gemeint gewesen.


----------



## GenX66 (14. Januar 2014)

Need for Speed würde ich auch unbedingt mit dazu zählen. Heute gibt's in jedem Teil die Cop-Jagden, es geht gar nicht mehr um den Fahrspaß, sondern nur noch um Verfolgungsjagden.

Bei MoH vermisse ich heute einfach die dichte Atmosphäre von Frontline. Die Musik habe ich heute noch im Ohr, wenn ich mich an die Szene im U-Boot-Hafen erinnere.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Need for Speed würde ich auch unbedingt mit dazu zählen. Heute gibt's in jedem Teil die Cop-Jagden, es geht gar nicht mehr um den Fahrspaß, sondern nur noch um Verfolgungsjagden.


 Darum ging es auch schon in NfS III: Hot Pursuit anno 1998. Das ist das bis dato höchstbewertete NfS (zusammen mit HP von 2010) und das imo völlig zu recht.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich würde ja noch Call of Juarez vorschlagen, der 3te und der letzte Teil passen ja so garnicht mehr zu den ersten beiden.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Darum ging es auch schon in NfS III: Hot Pursuit anno 1998. Das ist das bis dato höchstbewertete NfS (zusammen mit HP von 2010) und das imo völlig zu recht.


 
das ist der Punkt
ich glaube das viele meinen das hätte sich verändert hätte, liegt wohl an den Need for Fast und Furiosity Teilen, aber Relativ ist man mit Need for Speed Burnout zurück zu den wurzeln


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja noch Call of Juarez vorschlagen, der 3te und der letzte Teil passen ja so garnicht mehr zu den ersten beiden.


 
Naja, Gunslinger ist aber ein super Funshooter. In "Ungnade gefallen" würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen. Klar, die Serie hat sich verändert, aber alleine darum geht es hier ja nicht..


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

*Tomb Raider.*

Da hatte man der Serie mit Legend, Anniversary und Underworld wieder neues Leben eingehaucht und versemmelt dann den Reboot.
Nicht falsch verstehen - das Spiel ist nicht grundschlecht und rein technisch eine deutliche Verbesserung. 

Aber das ist nicht mehr (und auch nicht mehr noch-nicht-) Lara Croft. Das ist ein 08/15 Teenie Abenteuer Film zum Durchspielen. 
Besser hätte man daraus eine neue Serie gemacht - meinetwegen auch einen Spinoff, in dem man irgendeine junge Verwandte von Lara spielt und Lara irgendwo mal kurz auftaucht (oder sogar als Hauptcharakter freischaltbar ist).


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Tomb Raider.*
> 
> [...]Aber das ist nicht mehr (und auch nicht mehr noch-nicht-) Lara Croft. Das ist ein 08/15 Teenie Abenteuer Film zum Durchspielen. [...]
> .


 
Das ist ein 0815 Shooter-Adventure für Erwachsene. 


Höchstens in B-Movies und schlecht designten Spielen werden so viel "Gegner" sinnlos abgeschlachtet, nur damit man was zu tun oder zeigen hat...


----------



## IceGamer (14. Januar 2014)

Spontan würden mir noch einfallen:

Need for Speed
Call of Duty
Empire Earth
Cossacks
Crysis
Die Siedler
Painkiller
Stronghold
Worms

Alle diese Serien wurden mit der Zeit immer schlechter. Serien, bei denen nur der letzte Ableger wirklich schlecht war, habe ich erstmal außen vor gelassen, schließlich konnte sich Anno nach 1503 auch wieder aufraffen und wird es nach 2070 auch wieder schaffen. Daher geb ich Serien wie Quake oder Flatout nochmal ne Chance


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, Gunslinger ist aber ein super Funshooter. In "Ungnade gefallen" würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen. Klar, die Serie hat sich verändert, aber alleine darum geht es hier ja nicht..



Um was geht es denn dann? Die Serie ist nicht mehr so wie bei den ersten Teilen, versteh das gerade nicht wo der unterschied liegen soll...
Ja Gunslinger war ein Super Funshooter aber die ersten 3 Teile waren das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Januar 2014)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir noch einfallen:
> 
> Need for Speed
> Call of Duty
> ...


 
Nun, bei Worms sehe ich jetzt nicht zwigend eine Entfernung von den Wurzeln, ebensowenig bei Crysis. ^^
In Worms geht's doch immer noch um Würmer die sich gegenseitig in irgendwelchen Welten über den Haufen ballern, nur halt in 3D. Und bei Crysis ist man immer noch der Obermotz mit Superanzug der Gegner schnetzelt. Und die Aliens waren so ja grundlegend auch schon im ersten Teil vorhanden. Das Einzige, was man der Reihe an "nicht mehr bei den Wurzeln" vorwerfen kann, ist das Open-World Gefühl, was ja allerdings schon im zweiten Teil abgeschmackt. War es beim dritten nicht besser (habe das nur am Rand mitbekommen)

Ich würde noch Dead Space hinzuzählen. Die Reihe entwickelte sich vom Weltraumhorror zum fast reinen Shooter. Da ist, abgesehen von der Rahmenhandlung und dem Plasmacutter wenig vom Original übrig geblieben ^^


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Um was geht es denn dann? Die Serie ist nicht mehr so wie bei den ersten Teilen, versteh das gerade nicht wo der unterschied liegen soll...
> Ja Gunslinger war ein Super Funshooter aber die ersten 3 Teile waren das mit Sicherheit nicht.


 
Es geht um Serien, die schlechter wurden, nicht einfach nur anders.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es geht um Serien, die schlechter wurden, nicht einfach nur anders.


 
Ich denke es geht um Serien die verändert wurden und dabei schlechter wurden in anbetracht das reine Veränderung nicht etwas schlechtes ist, siehe die Evolution


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um Serien die verändert wurden und dabei schlechter wurden in anbetracht das reine Veränderung nicht etwas schlechtes ist, siehe die Evolution


 Richtig. Anders und schlecht. 

Gunslinger ist anders, aber nicht schlecht oder schlechter als die ersten beiden Teile...


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es geht um Serien, die schlechter wurden, nicht einfach nur anders.



Ok ich deute die Überschrift "Diese Spieleserien sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren" wohl anders. von der Handlung her ist COJ aber schlechter geworden, der 3te Teil hatte nichts mehr mit Western zu tun und der 4te war zwar Western aber eben keine Handlung mehr wie bei den ersten, da ging es nur noch um Punkte und Arcade Ballern. Zumindest für mich hat das nichts mehr mit Original zu tun, was ja nicht heißt das es keinen Spaß macht, aber dann dürfte man RE auch nicht aufschreiben da es immer noch um Umbrella, Zombis usw geht.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ok ich deute die Überschrift "Diese Spieleserien sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren" wohl anders. von der Handlung her ist COJ aber schlechter geworden, der 3te Teil hatte nichts mehr mit Western zu tun und der 4te war zwar Western aber eben keine Handlung mehr wie bei den ersten, da ging es nur noch um Punkte und Arcade Ballern. Zumindest für mich hat das nichts mehr mit Original zu tun, was ja nicht heißt das es keinen Spaß macht, aber dann dürfte man RE auch nicht aufschreiben da es immer noch um Umbrella, Zombis usw geht.


 
Und ich hatte angenommen, manche Leute lesen mehr als nur die Überschrift....wenn man den zugehörigen Artikel liest, gibts da eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu deuten... .

Gunslinger ist ein super FUNshooter mit einer sehr gut erzählten Story. Das Spiel macht in seinem Genre eigentlich alles richtig.


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich würde noch Dead Space hinzuzählen. Die Reihe entwickelte sich vom Weltraumhorror zum fast reinen Shooter. Da ist, abgesehen von der Rahmenhandlung und dem Plasmacutter wenig vom Original übrig geblieben ^^



Stimmt zum Teil. Es gibt wirklich ein paar üble Arenakämpfe, ja. Das Spiel hat sich im Vergleich zu DS1 und DS2 schon verändert. Trotzdem gefiel mir auch der dritte Teil der Reihe sehr gut (wenn man die DLC und Mikrotransaktionen- Politik von EA ausblendet).

In Ungnade gefallen ist die Serie zumindest bei mir bisher noch nicht. Schauen wir mal was bei DS4 rauskommt (wobei ich böses ahne). 

Da gibt es andere Serien auf die das für mich persönlich eher zutrifft. Allen voran (auch aufgrund meiner persönlichen Enttäuschung darüber) steht Battlefield. Ich finde BF4 nicht schlecht und es kommt meiner (bescheidenen) Meinung nach im Vergleich mit BF3 sogar wieder etwas näher an BF2 heran, kann jedoch nicht im Ansatz an die Faszination von BF2 heran reichen.

BF2 ist für mich (trotz der Schwächen) immer noch der Inbegriff von Battlefield. LAN Support, Bot Spiele, einen Haufen großartiger Mods und Total Conversions, riesige Maps etc. Für mich einfach unerreicht.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## IceGamer (14. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Nun, bei Worms sehe ich jetzt nicht zwigend eine Entfernung von den Wurzeln, ebensowenig bei Crysis. ^^
> In Worms geht's doch immer noch um Würmer die sich gegenseitig in irgendwelchen Welten über den Haufen ballern, nur halt in 3D. Und bei Crysis ist man immer noch der Obermotz mit Superanzug der Gegner schnetzelt. Und die Aliens waren so ja grundlegend auch schon im ersten Teil vorhanden. Das Einzige, was man der Reihe an "nicht mehr bei den Wurzeln" vorwerfen kann, ist das Open-World Gefühl, was ja allerdings schon im zweiten Teil abgeschmackt. War es beim dritten nicht besser (habe das nur am Rand mitbekommen)
> 
> Ich würde noch Dead Space hinzuzählen. Die Reihe entwickelte sich vom Weltraumhorror zum fast reinen Shooter. Da ist, abgesehen von der Rahmenhandlung und dem Plasmacutter wenig vom Original übrig geblieben ^^


 
Es geht hier in erster Linie hauptsächlich um den Gesamteindruck vom Spiel und da waren die alten Worms-spiele meilenweit besser als der neumoderne 3D-Quatsch... Auch ein Crysis 1/Warhead war um Längen besser als Crysis 2/3. Sicherlich ist Crysis immernoch ein Shooter und bei Worms gehts immernoch um das selbe Prinzip, dennoch sind beide Srien den Bach runter gegangen, Worms mit der 3D-Übernahme und Crysis durch die Portierung auf die Konsolen. Viele Titel in der Gallery, u.A. C&C haben sich vom Spielprinzip her nicht grundlegend geändert und sind dennoch viel schlechter als ihre Vorgänger(den letzten Teil mal außen vor) 


Da fällt mir noch ein:

FEAR ist auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war


----------



## daarnt (14. Januar 2014)

Das mit NFS, Crysis und Cod unterschreibe ich sofort. Bei den ersten beiden ist ja auch EA der Publisher, kein Wunder.Irgendwie hat EA ein besonderes Händchen gute Spielserien an die Wand zu fahren. Gut das C&C in der Galerie noch aufgelistet wurde, sonst hätte ich es hier geschrieben. Tiberium Twilight war das schlechteste C&C aller Zeiten. Alarmstufe Rot 3 fand ich entgegen aller Unkenrufen noch ganz ok. Klar an die ersten beiden Alarmstufe Rot Teile kommt es nicht ran. Aber ich bin so ein großer Fan der Red Alert Reihe, dass ich über die großen Nachteile großzügiger hinweg gesehen habe


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2014)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> BF2 ist für mich (trotz der Schwächen) immer noch der Inbegriff von Battlefield. LAN Support, Bot Spiele, einen Haufen großartiger Mods und Total Conversions, riesige Maps etc. Für mich einfach unerreicht.



Das würde ich blind unterscheiben, aber das wird wohl nie wieder kommen, denn das passt nicht in die Firmen Politik, die Leute sollen ja immer was neues kaufen und nicht Jahre mit dem ein und selben Spiel verbringen. 

@ LordCrash
Ich hab den Artikel gelesen nur hab ich den wohl anders verstanden wie du. Sowas soll schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Januar 2014)

Ach, dann habe ich das Ganze falsch gesehen, dachte es ginge um "Sehr weit von den ursprünglichen Wurzeln entfernt" ^^

Hmmm, dann ließe sich von Sim City- und die Total War-Reihe einbringen ^^ Waren früher auch mal besser ^^

Wenn man nur den "von den Wurzeln entfernt"-Aspekt ansieht, könnte man noch Fallout einbringen


----------



## IceGamer (14. Januar 2014)

daarnt schrieb:


> Das mit NFS, Crysis und Cod unterschreibe ich sofort. Bei den ersten beiden ist ja auch EA der Publisher, kein Wunder.Irgendwie hat EA ein besonderes Händchen gute Spielserien an die Wand zu fahren. Gut das C&C in der Galerie noch aufgelistet wurde, sonst hätte ich es hier geschrieben. Tiberium Twilight war das schlechteste C&C aller Zeiten. Alarmstufe Rot 3 fand ich entgegen aller Unkenrufen noch ganz ok. Klar an die ersten beiden Alarmstufe Rot Teile kommt es nicht ran. Aber ich bin so ein großer Fan der Red Alert Reihe, dass ich über die großen Nachteile großzügiger hinweg gesehen habe


 
Meine Lieblingsreihe im C&C-Universum ist auch Red Alert, besonders der erste Teil gefiel mir mit dem etwas realistischeren Setting als Tiberium deutlich besser. Dann kam allerdings der harsche Abstieg... Der 3. Teil war aus meiner Sicht ein Witz, viel zu bunt und lächerlich. Ich wünsche mir ein C&C mit einem ernsten Setting und realistischen Texturen etc. , der neue Generals-Teil war mir auch wieder zu bunt... Am liebsten ein Remake, bzw. ein Reboot von Red Alert


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Aber COD spielt sich immer gleich und das über Jahre, nicht umsonst schreiben doch einige das es jedes Jahr mehr einem MAP Pack gleicht wie einem neuen Spiel. [...]



Na ja, CoD 1, UO, 2 spielen sich doch um einiges anders als die neueren Teile - allein schon aufgrund der fehlenden Perks und der sich nicht regenerierenden Gesundheit. Waffen hatten auch noch Rückstoß / Streuung - wovon in den neuen fast nichts mehr zu bemerken ist.

Mir persönlich haben die alten Teile weit besser gefallen, als die neuen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja, CoD 1, UO, 2 spielen sich doch um einiges anders als die neueren Teile - allein schon aufgrund der fehlenden Perks und der sich nicht regenerierenden Gesundheit. Waffen hatten auch noch Rückstoß / Streuung - wovon in den neuen fast nichts mehr zu bemerken ist.
> 
> Mir persönlich haben die alten Teile weit besser gefallen, als die neuen.


 
Bei CoD 1 und 2 ging es ja auch erst mal noch um den SP. Da war der MP-Modus nur eine Beigabe, auch wenn sie gut angekommen ist. Erst ab Modern Warfare war CoD zuallererst ein MP-Shooter.....


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2014)

Sim City fehlt ganz klar und Dragon Age 2


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei CoD 1 und 2 ging es ja auch erst mal noch um den SP. Da war der MP-Modus nur eine Beigabe, auch wenn sie gut angekommen ist. Erst ab Modern Warfare war CoD zuallererst ein MP-Shooter.....


 
Hm .. weiß nicht - die Singleplayer Kampagnen finde ich nach wie vor sehr gut inszeniert.
So, wie es eigentlich auch schon von Anfang an war - die Spielzeit der Kampagne hat sich gegenüber den ersten Teilen halt ein wenig geändert.

Finde nur, den MP haben sie mittlerweile ziemlich verkackt - die ganzen Killstreaks, sinnlose Spawnpoints, Perks, Waffen, die sich anfühlen, als wärens Spielzeug etc.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Januar 2014)

Fear (Teil 1 bahnbrechend, Teil 2 noch akzeptabel, Teil 3 Müll).

Dead Space (Teil 3 = gähnend langweiliger Shooter).

Dragon Age

Max Payne

und viele andere...


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dragon Age
> 
> Max Payne


Jein und nein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Januar 2014)

Wie jetzt?

Kein Sim City in der Liste? Kein Diablo? Kein Civilization?

Was soll das Ganze dann?


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Kein Sim City in der Liste? Kein Diablo? Kein Civilization?
> 
> Was soll das Ganze dann?


 
Diablo 3 und Civ 5 sind nach Meinung eines Großteils der Spieler nicht merklich schlechter als die Vorgänger...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Diablo 3 und Civ 5 sind nach Meinung eines Großteils der Spieler nicht merklich schlechter als die Vorgänger...


 Battlefield, Final Fantasy oder Resident Evil auch nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Battlefield, Final Fantasy oder Resident Evil auch nicht.


 Bei Battlefield gings ja vor allem um die Bugs zu Release (lesen schadet nicht...), FF und RE hab ich selbst nicht gespielt und interessieren mich auch nicht...


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist ein 0815 Shooter-Adventure für Erwachsene.


 Nicht umsonst habe ich_ Teenie Abenteuer Film _und nicht_ Abenteuer Film für Teenies_ geschrieben.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich meinte den Rinderbraten und nicht den Seniorenteller.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist ein 0815 Shooter-Adventure für Erwachsene.
> 
> 
> Höchstens in B-Movies und schlecht designten Spielen werden so viel "Gegner" sinnlos abgeschlachtet, nur damit man was zu tun oder zeigen hat...


 
Ach, irgendwer musste ja "Tomb Raider " in den Raum werfen. Als TR Fan der ersten Stunde will ich, für's Protokoll, festhalten, dass ich die oft negative Bewertung des Reboots ungerecht finde. 

Bei einem "Reboot" geht halt's darum, etwas anderes zu machen und altes nicht fortzuführen. Sonst wär's ja kein Reboot. (D'oh!)
So wie beim chronologisch elften "Star Trek" Film, der die Uhr quasi wieder auf Null stellt und sich nicht aus den vorangegangenen Teilen entwickelt hat.

"Tomb Raider 2013" ist also eher ein "Tomb Raider 0", der für mich allerdings *nicht* die Vorgeschichte zu "Tomb Raider 1996" ist, sondern höchstens für ein etwaiges "Tomb Raider 1-A".
"2013" mit der, außer Konkurrenz laufenden, "Ur-Trilogie" zu vergleichen, funktioniert einfach nicht. 
Ebenso hinkt ein Vergleich mit der großartigen "Crystal Dynamics Trilogie" (alte Tugend (verrückte Sprünge, Puzzles, Backtracking, Verirren, etc. ) trifft endlich funktionierende Maus/Tastatur Steuerung). 
Was schon daran zu erkennen ist, dass alleine das optionale Erkunden von Croft Manor mehr Hirnschmalz benötigt, als der gesamte Reboot... 

Als Actionspiel betrachtet, finde ich "2013" recht gut. Solche Spiele stehen und fallen mit der Steuerung. Und die funktioniert hier mit Maus und Tastatur tadellos. Selbst das automatische Deckungssystem erfüllt seinen Zweck gut. Und optisch macht die PC Fassung echt was her. Und aus der unnahbaren und vorwiegend gefühllosen Vorzeigepuppe wird endlich ein Mensch. 
Der allerdings nicht immer logisch oder nachvollziehbar handelt. Story war allerdings noch nie die Stärke eines TR Spiels.
Und speziell im Reboot nimmt sich diese viel zu ernst. Alles ist finster, alles ist schrecklich, alles muss taff sein, (alles wirkt so bemüht). Überbleibsel des "Survival" Aspekts aus der frühen Entwicklungsphase, wovon aber nur ein "Überlebe die QTEs" und "Töte und weide Tiere aus" geblieben ist.
Weshalb der Reboot für mich, obwohl noch ein 80er Titel, letztendlich an der Messlatte "Uncharted 2" scheitert, welches zwar einen ebenso lächerlich hohen Bodycount aufweisen, aber die coolere Story, sympatischeren Charaktere und neben all der Dramatik auch eine Prise Selbstironie und augenzwinkernden Humor auf der Habenseite verbuchen kann.


----------



## LSDSteven (14. Januar 2014)

Jetzt komm ich mal wieder mit den "Nischen"-Spielen

*RAILROAD TYCOON*

- Teil 1 : Für damalige Verhältnisse einfach Klasse!
- Teil 2 : Bester Teil der Serie und wurde gegenüber dem Vorgänger erweitert
- Teil 3 : In 3D, aber spieltechnisch viel eingebüßt.
- Teil 4 "Railroads" : Grafisch viel zu verspielt und spielerisch viel zu einfach... einfach furchtbar

*DER PLANER*

- Teil 1 und Teil 2 ähnlich wie bei "Railroad Tycoon"
- Teil 3 und Teil 4 : Ziemlich verbuggt und einiges an Umfang eingekürzt
- Teil 5 : Rausgeschmissens Geld, viel zu einfach und nochmals deutlich weniger Umfang... größte Enttäuschung seit 25 Jahren


----------



## Imba-Noob (14. Januar 2014)

MIGHT & MAGIC Reihe: Teil 9 (2002) war sehr umstritten und verbuggt. Am 23.01.2014 kommt Teil 10 raus ist aber mehr ein Indietitel und kein Vollpreisspiel. Auch sehr umstritten, weil es in Dungeon-Crawler-Manier erscheint und die Bewegung nicht frei in 3D ist.
HEROES OF MIGHT & MAGIC -Reihe: Für die meisten Heroes-Fans ist der 3. Teil, obwohl mittlerweile 15 Jahre alt, der beste. Die weiteren Teile (mittlerweile  gibt es 6) sehen zwar schön aus, haben aber an Spaß und Großartigkeit eingebüßt, sind jedoch nicht wirklich schlecht. Der Onlineableger hat nichts innovatives (zurzeit Beta) und "Heroes Kingdoms" (ebenfalls online und seit langem spielbar) ist auf die Dauer langweilig, unausbalanciert, seit langem keine Erneuerungen wie neue Völker, quasi kein Kundensupport und Buy2Win (und das für ein rudimentäres Browsergame).
SIM CITY-Reihe: Der neueste Teil ist "dank" Onlinezwang stark umstritten.
DIABLO-Reihe: Das gleiche gilt für D3: Onlinezwang und schnelle Langeweile haben viele D-Fans enttäuscht
ULTIMA-Reihe: Teil 9 war ein Reinfall, die Onlineversion ist auch dank 16 Jahre nur was für hartgesottene Fans.
ALONE IN THE DARK-Reihe: Die ersten 3 Teile waren großartig, irgendwann wollte man nur noch "Silent Hill" kopieren.
DAS SCHWARZE AUGE: Die Nachfolger haben nicht mehr viel mit der einstigen großartigen Reihe zu tun, sind aber nicht wirklich schlecht. Team hat sich nach "Drakensang" auch geteilt: Mittlerweile läuft unter "Drakensang" eine eigene Reihe. Die Browsertitel unter DSA und "Drakensang" sind sehr rudimentär und sehr Buy2Win. Ohne Geldeinsatz kommt man quasi kaum voran.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, irgendwer musste ja "Tomb Raider " in den Raum werfen. Als TR Fan der ersten Stunde will ich, für's Protokoll, festhalten, dass ich die oft negative Bewertung des Reboots ungerecht finde.


Als _TR _Fan der ersten Stunde halte ich dagegen. 



> Bei einem "Reboot" geht halt's darum, etwas anderes zu machen und altes nicht fortzuführen. Sonst wär's ja kein Reboot. (D'oh!)
> So wie beim chronologisch elften "Star Trek" Film, der die Uhr quasi wieder auf Null stellt und sich nicht aus den vorangegangenen Teilen entwickelt hat.


Wobei bei _Star Trek_ die Uhren nicht auf 0 stehen können, da es diverse Handlungsstränge gibt, die unabhängig von der Beeinflussung durch den Zeitsprung existieren und sich nicht geändert haben (V'ger, Khan, Walsonde, Borg, Fürsorger ...) - aber das gehört nicht hierher.

Wenn ein Reboot ausser den Namen der Protagonisten nichts mehr mit dem Ursprungsmedium zu tun hat, stellt sich die Frage: Warum dann nicht ein Spinoff, bei dem man wesentlich mehr Freiheiten hätte?



> "Tomb Raider 2013" ist also eher ein "Tomb Raider 0", der für mich allerdings *nicht* die Vorgeschichte zu "Tomb Raider 1996" ist, sondern höchstens für ein etwaiges "Tomb Raider 1-A".
> "2013" mit der, außer Konkurrenz laufenden, "Ur-Trilogie" zu vergleichen, funktioniert einfach nicht.


Natürlich funktioniert das. Mit _Anniversary _hat man doch exzellent vorgemacht, wie man den ersten Teil grafisch wie spielerisch updaten kann, ohne das_ Tomb Raider_ typische zu verlieren.



> Ebenso hinkt ein Vergleich mit der großartigen "Crystal Dynamics Trilogie" (alte Tugend (verrückte Sprünge, Puzzles, Backtracking, Verirren, etc. ) trifft endlich funktionierende Maus/Tastatur Steuerung).
> Was schon daran zu erkennen ist, dass alleine das optionale Erkunden von Croft Manor mehr Hirnschmalz benötigt, als der gesamte Reboot...


Da hinkt der Vergleich nicht, sondern zeigt mit dieser Argumentation sehr genau, wo das Problem beim Reboot ist.



> Als Actionspiel betrachtet, finde ich "2013" recht gut.


Also genau dasselbe wie bei_ Star Trek _- Für sich alleine genommen ganz brauchbar (aber nichts Besonderes), den Kontakt zur Ursprungsserie aber leider verloren.


----------



## leckmuschel (14. Januar 2014)

splinter cell, dead space, cod natürlich, x-rebirth, counterstrike (cs:go -_-)
eigentlich jedes spiel, wo am anfang der fokus auf dem pc war und dann zu konsole gewechselt ist.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Und aus der unnahbaren und vorwiegend gefühllosen Vorzeigepuppe wird endlich ein Mensch.
> 
> Der allerdings nicht immer logisch oder nachvollziehbar handelt. Story war allerdings noch nie die Stärke eines TR Spiels.


Das ist ja gerade das große Problem des Spiels. Man gibt sich so viel Mühe, Lara als verletzlichen Mensch darzustellen, nur um dann im weiteren Spielverlauf alles vor die Hunde zu werfen und aus ihr eine eiskalte Massenmörderin zu machen. Ihr Survival beschränkt sich darauf, alles und jeden, was nicht bei 3 auf dem nächsten Baum ist, rigoros über den Haufen zu schießen, am besten von hinten in den Kopf, damit es auch noch schön "Extrapunkte" gibt..... 

Das ist so atmosphärisch wie ein Sendestörung im TV. Das ganze Spiel ist in sich falsch designt In dem Spiel passt einfach Story und Gameplay nicht zusammen und daher ist es höchstens Mittelmaß und dazu noch recht gewaltverherrlichend.

Die alten Tomb Raider waren wenigstens in sich schlüssig. Da ging es nicht um Realismus oder so, sondern um eine Ikone, die in Hüpflevels nach Artefakten suchte. Die technischen Fortschritte bringen nun mal auch die Gefahr mit, dass man "zu viel" will. Aber Grafik und Ästhetik (das ganze Spiel betreffend) sind eben nicht immer dasselbe.... .


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Als _TR _
> Wenn ein Reboot ausser den Namen der Protagonisten nichts mehr mit dem Ursprungsmedium zu tun hat, stellt sich die Frage: Warum dann nicht ein Spinoff, bei dem man wesentlich mehr Freiheiten hätte?



Hat bei "Guardian of Light" ja prima funktioniert. Versteh ich auch nicht.
Aber auf alte Säcke, die MS DOS noch kennen, wird bei all den Neuauflagen doch eh geschissen. Es geht einfach nie darum, die alten Fans zu halten, sondern lediglich auf potentiell Zukünftige auszurichten. Geschäftspraktiken, die mir auch bei der österreischischen Post & Telekom sauer aufstoßen. 



> Natürlich funktioniert das. Mit _Anniversary _hat man doch exzellent vorgemacht, wie man den ersten Teil grafisch wie spielerisch updaten kann, ohne das_ Tomb Raider_ typische zu verlieren.



Mein Lieblingsteil (stellenweise wirklich zum aus der Haut fahren kniffelig, definitiv nichts für Quickloader...). Die feinfühlige Art, wie mit der  Vorlage umgegangen worden ist, sucht Ihresgleichen. Trotzdem war "Anniversary" ja von vornherein als "Remake" und nicht als "Reboot" ausgelegt. (Was vlt. nur eine semantische Spitzfindigkeit ist.  )



> Also genau dasselbe wie bei_ Star Trek _- Für sich alleine genommen ganz brauchbar (aber nichts Besonderes), den Kontakt zur Ursprungsserie aber leider verloren.



Da halte ich dem Spiel aber zugute, dass zumindest auf dem PC die Zahl der Third Person Deckungsshooter (Actionadventure ist es ja keines) weniger inflationär wie auf der Konsole ist. Und von allen "Fortsetzungen" (chronologisch, nicht unbedingt inhaltlich) des letzten Jahres, hat es wenigstens etwas komplett Neues (wenn halt nicht überall beliebt) geboten. Und rein von der Spielmechanik (minus QTEs) und Präsentation hat es ja gut funktioniert.

Trotzdem erwarte ich mir von einer Fortsetzung natürlich weniger stumpfsinniges Geballere, sondern zB mehr von den Rätseln, die im Reboot ganz sachte angedeutet worden sind. Offensichtlich ist die Engine ja zu interessanten physikalischen Spielereien fähig.
Und dass die den neuen Charakter Lara Croft nicht gleich versauen. Denn natürlich haben frühere Abenteuer diese gestählt, aber in den alten Spielen zumindest nie zur Killerin gemacht, die aktiv und nicht nur reaktiv tötet (oder einfach gehen lässt, wie die Schlange in London).

@LordCrash: Stimmt. Aber von Survival/Open World wie aus den ersten Konzepten und Gerüchten ist halt nichts mehr über. Wer weiß, vlt. hatte zB Nahrungsbeschaffung wirklich einen anderen Stellenwert gehabt. Einziges Überbleibsel aus dieser Desighnphase scheint nur noch das "A Survivor is born" Motto zu sein, welches halt jetzt leicht deplaziert wirkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2014)

Das größte Problem der Spieleentwicklung in den letzten 10 Jahren waren doch vor allem folgende Sachen: 

- Zu große Vereinfachung und "Verdummung" der Spiele: Dadurch geht nicht nur die Komplexität, sondern auch die Spieltiefe verloren.
- Zu viele Hilfestellungen: Dadurch laufen Spiele halbautomatisch ab und man bekommt fast alles vorgekaut
- zu viel Action: Anstatt auch mal ruhige Passagen einzubauen (damit sich Atmosphäre aufbauen kann) und/oder gegen intelligente Gegner anzutreten, ließ man oft eine riesige plumpe Masse auf den Spieler zulaufen/zurennen, die man im Sekundentakt abgeballert hat. 
- keine Weiterentwicklung der KI: Da muss ich sagen, bin ich doch sehr enttäuscht. Was hat sich da eigentlich in den letzten 6-8 Jahren getan? Nichts...Ich kann da jedenfalls keine Fortschritte erkennen. Im Gegenteil, in vielen Spielen stehen sie noch blöder herum als vor 10 Jahren 
- PC spezifische Sachen wie kein Lan-Modus, keine Bots oder das verhindern von Modderei.

Selbst z.B. ein Skyrim, was immer noch ein prima Spiel ist, wirkt gegenüber einem Morrowind doch arg gestutzt. Da fehlen viele Sachen, die es dort gab. Und so ist es vielen Serien ergangen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Da halte ich dem Spiel aber zugute, dass zumindest auf dem PC die Zahl der Third Person Deckungsshooter (Actionadventure ist es ja keines) weniger inflationär wie auf der Konsole ist. Und von allen "Fortsetzungen" (chronologisch, nicht unbedingt inhaltlich) des letzten Jahres, hat es wenigstens etwas komplett Neues (wenn halt nicht überall beliebt) geboten. Und rein von der Spielmechanik (minus QTEs) und Präsentation hat es ja gut funktioniert.



Nur hat Star Trek eben so gar nichts mit Shootern am Hut. Dass in der Serie überhaupt mal geschossen wird, ist äußerst selten. Das ist einfach nur billiges 0815 Retortengameplay, um Star Trek Fans zu melken. Das gilt auch für die ganzen anderen Lizenzgurken, die so über die Jahre entwickelt werden. Immer irgendein Shootermist, auch wenn die jeweilige Marke in fast allen Fällen ein derartiges Gameplay gar nicht hergibt....

Das KANN man einfach nicht gut heißen, es sei denn, man muss seinen Fehlkauf nachträglich schönreden...


----------



## Squarefox (14. Januar 2014)

Diablo 3 sollte man an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen. Ein Haufen Blarghfatz verglichen mit den beiden Vorgängern.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Na, Schönreden muss ich es zum Glück nicht. Schon aus Sammlergründen hätte ich mir die CE zugelegt. 
Und es hat mir ja Spaß gemacht, so lange das Spiel halt gedauert hat.

Was mich allerdings wirklich nervt ist, dass ich aufgrund der fehlenden Herausforderung keinerlei Motivation oder Absichten habe es in absehbarer Zeit nochmal zu spielen, obwohl es noch auf der Platte ist. (Aber Underworld werd ich nochmal anschmeißen, um die CD Trilogie ein weiteres Mal zu beenden.)

Und um ein wenig zum wirklichen Thema zurückzukommen... hat hier jemand das Syndicate Reboot (ja, Crash, natürlich Shootermist, hehe) gespielt?


----------



## Turican76 (14. Januar 2014)

Battlefield

Bis BF2 top.
Heute nur noch ein Kindershooter mit 24/7 hüpfen,sprinten ,3D-2D wallhack spotting und hirnlos Dauerfeuern


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das große Problem des Spiels. Man gibt sich so viel Mühe, Lara als verletzlichen Mensch darzustellen, nur um dann im weiteren Spielverlauf alles vor die Hunde zu werfen und aus ihr eine eiskalte Massenmörderin zu machen. Ihr Survival beschränkt sich darauf, alles und jeden, was nicht bei 3 auf dem nächsten Baum ist, rigoros über den Haufen zu schießen, am besten von hinten in den Kopf, damit es auch noch schön "Extrapunkte" gibt.....


 
Naja die Wandlung zwischen diesen beiden Polen ging mir persönlich zu schnell. Am Anfang hat sies ja nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Beim Schießen gezittert. Den ersten, der sie vergewaltigen wollte, hat sie mit regelrechtem Widerwillen erschossen. Aber spätestens nach Level 2 bei den meisten Waffen hat sie die Gegner niedergestreckt als wäre das seit Jahren ihr Job gewesen. Und das hat mich etwas gestört. Der Widerstand gegen das Töten und die linkische Handhabung der Waffen hätte erheblich länger andauern müssen. Imho das ganze Spiel durch. Ansonsten war es nicht schlecht. Wenn auch ursprüngliche Features wie das pure Überleben durch Nahrungssuche ersatzlos gestrichen worden sind.


----------



## lars9401 (14. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Wandlung zwischen diesen beiden Polen ging mir persönlich zu schnell. Am Anfang hat sies ja nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Beim Schießen gezittert. Den ersten, der sie vergewaltigen wollte, hat sie mit regelrechtem Widerwillen erschossen. Aber spätestens nach Level 2 bei den meisten Waffen hat sie die Gegner niedergestreckt als wäre das seit Jahren ihr Job gewesen. Und das hat mich etwas gestört. Der Widerstand gegen das Töten und die linkische Handhabung der Waffen hätte erheblich länger andauern müssen. Imho das ganze Spiel durch. Ansonsten war es nicht schlecht. Wenn auch ursprüngliche Features wie das pure Überleben durch Nahrungssuche ersatzlos gestrichen worden sind.


 
Das ist auch mein Problem bei dem Spiel. Die Balance zw. Lara's Charakter und dem Gameplay haben einfach nicht gestimmt. Ich hoffe das bekommen sie beim nächsten Teil besser hin.

Die vorherige Trilogie war dagegen spitze. Bis auf die Enterhakeneinlagen, die haben mich dazu getrieben, dass Ende von Anniversary bei Youtube anzusehen. In Legend und Underworld hatte ich mit dem Ding weniger Probleme.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vlt. hatte zB Nahrungsbeschaffung wirklich einen anderen Stellenwert gehabt. Einziges Überbleibsel aus dieser Designphase scheint nur noch das "A Survivor is born" Motto zu sein, welches halt jetzt leicht deplaziert wirkt.


 Vor allem äußerst sinnvoll, das Tierhäuten und Fleisch looten noch drin zu lassen, aber nachdem man das einmal als Tutorial gemacht hat, braucht man das nie wieder.


----------



## Diola (14. Januar 2014)

Hier fehlt ganz klar Need for Speed.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

Diola schrieb:


> Hier fehlt ganz klar Need for Speed.


 
Liest eigentlich auch irgendjemand mal das, was die Leute vor einem gepostet haben???


----------



## shippy74 (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Liest eigentlich auch irgendjemand mal das, was die Leute vor einem gepostet haben???


 

Nöö sonst würde sich ja keiner mehr aufregen, aber ich hab das Gefühl bei diesem Thema kommen wir nie auf nen Nenner, da hat jeder ne andere Meinung, ich denk das liegt einfach daran das sich jeder was anderes Erhofft aus einem Nachfolger und eben die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich nicht sein könnten.

Aber einen hab ich noch, gerade eingefallen da ich es wieder Spiele: Ghost Reacon, das hat eindeutig nix mehr mit den ersten Teilen zu tun, es sei denn LordCrash hat auch hier einwende. löl


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nöö sonst würde sich ja keiner mehr aufregen, aber ich hab das Gefühl bei diesem Thema kommen wir nie auf nen Nenner, da hat jeder ne andere Meinung, ich denk das liegt einfach daran das sich jeder was anderes Erhofft aus einem Nachfolger und eben die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich nicht sein könnten.
> 
> Aber einen hab ich noch, gerade eingefallen da ich es wieder Spiele: Ghost Reacon, das hat eindeutig nix mehr mit den ersten Teilen zu tun, es sei denn LordCrash hat auch hier einwende. löl


Ich meine ja nur, da spricht man länger über NfS, und kaum ist man durch kommt wieder einer an mit "da fehlt aber NfS" ohne Bezug auf die vorherige Diskussion zu nehmen.....

Ich habe meistens Einwände, aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, oder?


----------



## shippy74 (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe meistens Einwände, aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, oder?



Nee , mir macht das nichts im Gegenteil, solange das alles Sachlich bleibt macht es sogar Spaß, was ist denn nun mit Ghost Reacon, ist das genehmigt oder nicht?


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nee , mir macht das nichts im Gegenteil, solange das alles Sachlich bleibt macht es sogar Spaß, was ist denn nun mit Ghost Reacon, ist das genehmigt oder nicht?


 
Hm, ich hab die älteren Ghost Reacon nie viel gespielt. Future Soldier ist ein guter Shooter, aber natürlich kein Taktikspiel mehr wie früher. Also wieder was in der Kategorie anders, aber nicht unbedingt schlechter...


----------



## shippy74 (15. Januar 2014)

Also langsam gehen mir die Alternativen aus, aber ich hab noch nen Plan B: Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising und Red River.... da bin ich nebenbei bemerkt wohl der einzige hier im Forum der die beiden Teile sehr gerne spielt....


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur, da spricht man länger über NfS, und kaum ist man durch kommt wieder einer an mit "da fehlt aber NfS" ohne Bezug auf die vorherige Diskussion zu nehmen.....
> 
> Ich habe meistens Einwände, aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, oder?


 
wobei ich es zumindest mal toll fände wenn die Nasen *überhaupt *Einwände bringen würden
NfS ist so ein Spezialfall, aber so Aussagen das XY fehlen würde kann man nicht ernst nehmen in Anbetracht das viele sich es halt eben durchaus auch einbilden können das Spieleserien schlechter wurden


----------



## dieselpark (15. Januar 2014)

Skyrim fehlt hier für mich. TES hat für mich mit dem letzten Teil deutlich an Qualtiät eingebüsst was Quests, Story und NPCs angeht. Zwar bleibt die Reihe riesig, und einige Fehler von Oblivion wurden ausgebessert, dafür an besagten Stellen wieder unendlich viel falsch gemacht. Die Welt ist gross, hohl und leer. Ohne Mods für den PC nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe meistens Einwände, aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, oder?


 Solange du trotz aller EinWände noch den Raum zum Diskutieren siehst, nicht.


----------



## Sharan (15. Januar 2014)

Nach BF4,den ganzen Problemen mit dem Spiel das man meinen könnte es stecke noch mitten in der Beta,nach dem Reinfall CoD:Ghost,der 6GB Ram Lüge um die miese Engine zu kaschieren sind beide Serien für mich endgültig gestorben.Vor allem da in Ghosts im MP 8 von 10 Leute hacken und besch**ßen das sich die Balken biegen und nichts dagegen getan wird.


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jein und nein.


 
?

Dragon Age 2 ist ein simples Spielchen, das für sich noch halbwegs akzeptabel wäre. Aber in keinster Weise an Origins heranreicht. Kein Wunder, wurde es doch in 14 Monaten rausgehauen.

Für Max Payne 3 gilt praktisch das Gleiche. Als "modernes" Actionspiel OK, aber das Flair der alten Teile fehlt.


PS: Ganz wichtig noch: Splinter Cell
Der Höhepunkt war für mich Teil 3, da es zugänglicher als der sehr gute, aber etwas sperrige erste Teil war. SC Conviction war in meinen Augen eine Frechheit, da es noch nichtmal ansatzweise (außer dem Titel) etwas mit SC zu tun hatte. Blacklist habe ich noch nicht gespielt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Januar 2014)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> ?
> . Blacklist habe ich noch nicht gespielt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


 
 Lass es. Als großer Chaos Theory fan war ich mehr als enttäuscht, da es als würdiger chaos theory Nachfolger von den Medien verkauft wurde.
 Es ist mehr oder minder nur ein cover shooter, indem man weniger schießt. 
 Die stealth Mechanik ist quasi nicht vorhanden, man nutzt eher Deckungswechsel als Schatten und gehört werden kann man schon gar nicht.
 Ich spiels auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und da wird man manchmal im völligen dunkeln und bewegungslos entdeckt, wenn man nicht hinter einer Deckung ist (und manchmal im hellen auch wenn man hinter einer Deckung ist).

 Furchtbares Spiel, nicht anähern so polished und von den Mechaniken her ausgereift wie CT.


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Januar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lass es. Als großer Chaos Theory fan war ich mehr als enttäuscht, da es als würdiger chaos theory Nachfolger von den Medien verkauft wurde.
> Es ist mehr oder minder nur ein cover shooter, indem man weniger schießt.
> Die stealth Mechanik ist quasi nicht vorhanden, man nutzt eher Deckungswechsel als Schatten und gehört werden kann man schon gar nicht.
> Ich spiels auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und da wird man manchmal im völligen dunkeln und bewegungslos entdeckt, wenn man nicht hinter einer Deckung ist (und manchmal im hellen auch wenn man hinter einer Deckung ist).
> ...



Hört sich ja gar nicht gut an, obwohl es immer wieder als back-to-the-roots angepriesen wird.

Außerdem gibt es soweit mir bekannt kein Freies Speichern. Ein No-Go bei einem Stealthspiel, wie ich finde.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dragon Age 2 ist ein simples Spielchen, das für sich noch halbwegs akzeptabel wäre. Aber in keinster Weise an Origins heranreicht. Kein Wunder, wurde es doch in 14 Monaten rausgehauen.


Schon, aber bald gibt es ja einen dritten Teil. Daher kann man die Serie noch nicht "abschreiben" imo...



> Für Max Payne 3 gilt praktisch das Gleiche. Als "modernes" Actionspiel OK, aber das Flair der alten Teile fehlt.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Flair von Max Payne 3 ist top und vergleichbar mit den alten Teilen, wenn auch natürlich etwas anders umgesetzt.




> PS: Ganz wichtig noch: Splinter Cell
> Der Höhepunkt war für mich Teil 3, da es zugänglicher als der sehr gute, aber etwas sperrige erste Teil war. SC Conviction war in meinen Augen eine Frechheit, da es noch nichtmal ansatzweise (außer dem Titel) etwas mit SC zu tun hatte. Blacklist habe ich noch nicht gespielt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


Vielleicht solltest du dann Blacklist erst mal spielen, bevor du hier Splinter Cell nennst... 

@Sturmfeuer
Seltsam, das sehen einige andere Fans der Reihe ganz anders zu sehen....


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2014)

Man könnte noch die Silent Hunter Reihe nennen - die hat mit Teil V ja nen ziemlichen Rückschlag erlitten 
Dabei hätte es so gut sein können 

Max Payne 3 habe ich letztens mal angespielt und der Ersteindruck war recht gut.
Durch die Vorgeschichte kauft man ihm auch das psychische Wrack und den Säufer ab - die Atmosphäre habe ich bis dahin, wo ich gespielt habe, eigentlich ziemlich gut gefunden.


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon, aber bald gibt es ja einen dritten Teil. Daher kann man die Serie noch nicht "abschreiben" imo...
> 
> 
> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Flair von Max Payne 3 ist top und vergleichbar mit den alten Teilen, wenn auch natürlich etwas anders umgesetzt.
> ...


 
Für mich ist der letzte von mir gespielte Teil entscheidend, und das ist Conviction, das ich fürchterlich fand. So gesehen noch schlimmer als Max Payne 3, das zumindest ein gutes Actionspiel war. Blacklist scheint zu spalten, wobei die von Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer genannten Punkte KO-Kriterien sind. Ich werde es mir mal zum Budgetpreis holen und zumindest anzocken.

Zu Dragon Age: Teil 3 ist aus meiner Sicht die letzte Chance, die ich Bioware gebe.


----------



## Monalye (16. Januar 2014)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir noch einfallen:
> 
> Need for Speed
> Call of Duty
> ...



Painkiller?? Ich hab' alle Teile der Serie durchgespielt und gerade der letzte Teil Hell & Damnation ist einfach großartig. Übel ist nur, wie eigentlich bei all diesen Steam-Spielen, die DLC-Politik. Für ein 2-Stunden-DLC bis zu 8 Euro hinlegen für ein Hauptspiel dessen CE "nur" 29,90 bei Release gekostet hat, ist viel.
Aber das Spiel selbst ist großartig, der letzte Teil wurde mit Unreal3 entwickelt, deshalb ist auch die Grafik einfach einwandfrei.



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Fear (Teil 1 bahnbrechend, Teil 2 noch akzeptabel, Teil 3 Müll).
> 
> Dead Space (Teil 3 = gähnend langweiliger Shooter).
> 
> ...





PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich würde noch Dead Space hinzuzählen. Die Reihe entwickelte sich vom Weltraumhorror zum fast reinen Shooter. Da ist, abgesehen von der Rahmenhandlung und dem Plasmacutter wenig vom Original übrig geblieben ^^



Tja, immer wieder wird DS3 ausgepackt, wenn es darum geht, das Spiel irgendwie runter zu ziehen. Ich hatte es 4 x gespielt, lt. Origin über 177 (!!) Stunden Langeweile also . 

F.E.A.R.3 finde ich auch sehr gelungen, ich bin gerade dabei, häng gerade bei Abschnitt 6 bei der Überquerung der Brücke fest, aber das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> F.E.A.R.3 finde ich auch sehr gelungen, ich bin gerade dabei, häng gerade bei Abschnitt 6 bei der Überquerung der Brücke fest, aber das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.


 
Von mir aus.


----------



## PcJuenger (16. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]
> Tja, immer wieder wird DS3 ausgepackt, wenn es darum geht, das Spiel irgendwie runter zu ziehen. Ich hatte es 4 x gespielt, lt. Origin über 177 (!!) Stunden Langeweile also . [...]


 
Schön das du daran soviel Spaß hattest, ich sagte auch nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, sondern nur, dass es nicht mehr wirklich Dead Space ist. Das Gameplay ist einfach zu weit vom Ursprung entfernt, zumal die Hauptstory auch noch die ein oder andere Logiklücke enthält. Da war Teil zwei schon besser  Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Teil im Weltraum über dem Planeten (wie hieß der noch gleich) eigentlich noch ganz okay war, erst auf dem Planeten ist's dann ja wirklich zur Ballerorgie verkommen. 
Zusammenfassend: Im Vergleich zum ersten Teil war es halt enttäuschend ^^
Edit: Laut Origin habe ich es auch 18h gespielt...wäre es so schlecht, wie du mir vorwirfst das ich es finde, wäre es bei 1-2 h geblieben


----------



## The_Final (16. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> F.E.A.R.3 finde ich auch sehr gelungen, ich bin gerade dabei, häng gerade bei Abschnitt 6 bei der Überquerung der Brücke fest, aber das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.


 Das Spiel fand ich für sich genommen auch nicht schlecht, ich habe es durchgespielt und sogar einen zweiten Durchgang als Fettel angefangen (bin dann aber nie dazu gekommen, den zu beenden). Verglichen mit dem großartigen ersten Teil war es aber ein geradezu lächerlich simpler Arcade-Shooter (ich habe alle 3 Teile kurz hintereinander gespielt und hatte somit den direkten Vergleich).


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man könnte noch die Silent Hunter Reihe nennen - die hat mit Teil V ja nen ziemlichen Rückschlag erlitten
> Dabei hätte es so gut sein können


 
Eines der besten Beispiele, wie eine grandiose Serie mit Vollgas gegen die Wand gefahren wurde. Im Gegensatz zu dem grandiosen 3. und 4. Teil war Teil 5 einfach nur erschreckend. Da half es auch nicht, daß mein Wunsch, sich frei auf dem Boot zu bewegen endlich in Erfüllung gang. Dafür war der Rest crap.


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eines der besten Beispiele, wie eine grandiose Serie mit Vollgas gegen die Wand gefahren wurde. Im Gegensatz zu dem grandiosen 3. und 4. Teil war Teil 5 einfach nur erschreckend. Da half es auch nicht, daß mein Wunsch, sich frei auf dem Boot zu bewegen endlich in Erfüllung gang. Dafür war der Rest crap.


 
wobei Frei und Bewegen in einem Uboot irgendwo dann doch getrennte wege gehen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2014)

Naja mit frei bewegen meinte ich das in dem begrenzten Areal. Es wirkt halt realistischer auf den Turm zu gehen, vor dem Tauchen selbst wieder herunterklettern, an das Periskop gehen oder eben in den Torpedoraum. Allerdings wiegt das die ganzen anderen Schwachpunkte nicht ansatzweise auf.

Wenn simple Dinge wie Tiefe unter Kiel nicht existieren, eine Rudersteuerung nicht möglich ist und die Missionsstrukturen regelrecht albern und unrealistisch daherkommen (Abschußraten weit jenseits von gut und böse, was Realismus betrifft.


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2014)

ja ne, aber jeder mal in einem echten Uboot drin war weiß, dass Sardinen in der Dose mehr Platz haben


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, aber jeder mal in einem echten Uboot drin war weiß, dass Sardinen in der Dose mehr Platz haben


 
Trotzdem machts nen Unterschied, ob man sich frei von Station zu Station begeben kann oder ob man dort hingebeamt wird


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2014)

Schon klar. Das läßt sich auch kaum simulieren. Vorrangig sind halt Platz für die Torpedos und die Munition (Bordgeschütz/Flak) und weitere Technik. Die Besatzung kommt da halt erst unter ferner liefen.


----------

